# Pet Boutique is closed down



## stratos (Apr 21, 2010)

I've heard that the commercial rent on Marine Drive in N.Vancouver is too high for many businesses. Thus, I guess it is not surprising to see Pet Boutique close its doors. I remember dealing with Winston, the original owner of the store, back in the 1990's. It used to be located down near Londsale Quay. Mike did a great job after he took it over from Winston, but I guess it just does not make sense for him to keep it open any more. I think this will leave N.Vancouver without a dedicated aquarium shop? Too bad to see one more old store disappear.

It sounds like Mike was not too happy toward the end about people dumping garbage by his shop either: https://www.facebook.com/Pet-Boutique-296059533794021/


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

Yes sad.winston comes to my shop all the time as he lives near by. Still breeding fish. He was sad to hear 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Jousters (Jan 16, 2014)

April say hi to Winston for me.I haven't seen him in years.If you can get his number I will get it next time Im in.Much appreciated Jody


----------



## aprilsaquarium (Aug 22, 2016)

I’ll tell him . He was in yesterday and Dave c. Ran into him. He runs into someone every time he comes in almost lol good memory. Loves his fish and his customers .


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rwong2k10 (Dec 27, 2010)

aprilsaquarium said:


> I'll tell him . He was in yesterday and Dave c. Ran into him. He runs into someone every time he comes in almost lol good memory. Loves his fish and his customers .
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Oh wow. I used to visit that store quite often back in the day. Sad to see it closed 

Sent from my SM-G930W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## SeaHorse_Fanatic (Apr 22, 2010)

Only dealt with Mike I think. Sad to see another small LFS close down.

Anthony


----------

